# Supplements for gassy bloated tummies?



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

My mare is in poor condition, I've had her two months and she has put on very little condition with Alfalfa chaff,spillers conditioning mix and pegasus horse mix. She is getting no work due to having nowhere to ride in winter.

She's very gassy and bloated and has been since I bought her, any natural herbs, supplements etc that help this and promote a normal gut?

She has been wormed and her teeth are being done tuesday 
Her poops are normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Been having the same issue. Gonna try this Jeffers Inner Balance Digestive Care


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Probiotics and cut back on the grain.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

She's now(from today) on sugarbeet, pegasus and allen&page calm and condition. She also gets hay 3 times a day.

She was on NAF probiotic and charcoal but neither did very much :/

I filled out a form for a trial of this supplement : Free Trial Mobile | Nettex Equine - horse health and care products

Was wondering if anyone has more natural cures? I heard baking soda is one but I'm not sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Treat her for stomach ulcers.


----------



## boomboom (Feb 4, 2011)

Fennel seeds ! I have been feeding them to my guy and well I can't say for sure it's working..he's been less gassy for sure. They are cheap too.


----------



## boomboom (Feb 4, 2011)

google it !


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

As boomboom said, Fennel is good. So is Marshmallow root powder (1 tbsp 2x daily), or you can try a combo of pumpkin seeds (1/4 cup 2x daily) and cabbage powder (1 tbsp 2x daily) mixed. All are inexpensive if you buy bulk online.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Has the vet looked at her, just to be safe? He probably won't have answer but it's the safest place to start.

I had the same issue with a gelding but your mare's issues may be "mare" related. The vet did a couple blood tests and came up empty-handed.

My vet put him on prescription herbs for two months and they helped immensely.

I now have him on Probios which seems to be working as an on-going treatment.

I agree to get rid of the grain but I'd get rid of the beet pulp as well.

I currently have this horse on a grain and soy-free ration balancer, timothy pellets, Probios, Omega-3 Horseshine and locally grown grass hay.

He is out on pasture during the day.

But it was getting him on the prescription herbs that brought him around.

Less is more with a horse like this -- not necessarily in terms of quantity but in terms of how many things go into the feed pan.

As to what caused all that bloat and excessive gas? I have two theories:

1. He was eating something in the pasture he shouldn't have been.
2. He's a horse that puts anything in his mouth (I once had to reach in and pull a paper towel out, that he was about ready to swallow). So he could have been eating shavings with his hay or tiny pieces of plastic binder twine that break of the main string and Mr. WTW never pays attention to watch for those pieces and there may have been a bit of a blockage in there.

At any rate, bloat and excessive gas like what you're describing is not good. I hope you get this figured out


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Brewers yeast or better still yea sacc is absolutely brilliant for digestion (you can often pick brewers yeast up from tack stores, but pro earth on ebay is good too or NAF haylage balancer has the same stuff in it but more expensive.)


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

The Spillers & Pegasus are both high NSC & I'd change that. Remember though, that *gradual* changes to feed are good, so hopefully you're changing to beet pulp over a week or 2, starting the beet in small amounts while reducing the other.

Little & often is also the correct way to feed. Small meals at least 2-3 times daily. The more grain/starch in the feed, the more problematic it is to feed large/infrequent meals & hindgut acidosis results, with results that can include bloat & gassiness.

It's commonly accepted that excess protein is just wasted, not harmful, unless the horse has compromised liver function or such, but I've just started looking into this further & think that's not right, that there are more 'cons' to too much protein & it could be too high for the horse with both alfalfa & Spillers for eg.

Magnesium. Do some reading & consider supping. That's where the above suggestion for bicarb soda came from. Mg is incredibly important to everything, & being a gut 'buffer' is one of them. Mg is also commonly deficient, may be due to too much calcium. Stressed & sick horses & those on 'high GI' diets also have a higher requirement.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I just ordered some fennel seeds, anyone tried these before? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Yep, they're yummy in curries!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have started eliminating one component after the other, giving it a couple of weeks each. Hindgut acidosis is very much possible. 
The last TB off the track I got had some serious problems with it, colicked first thing when j got him home. Ifeed him free choice grass hay and minimum recommended amount of a low sugar/ starch pellet. It took a couple of months but he gained much needed weight, stopped cribbing, no more gas and bloat and grew 5cm( he was 3).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The gas may be part of normal gut function. Some horses toot more often that others. I have one that signals he's had enough to drink. Not good if standing down wind. My arab would fire off a good one as tho he was firing the afterburners on take-off.When horses are on turnout, we're not really aware of how many times they pass gas but it is frequent.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

She is very bloated and gassy, it doesn't look comfortable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Update: shes now on two capsules of fennel seed per feed and its working great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

